# pics of grills on 03



## japspec954 (Oct 4, 2005)

hey whats happenin, im looking to buy a grille for my 03 altima, and wanted to see sum better pics of what eveyrbody has. now its pretty much down to 2 that i want. either tha activetuning luxury diamond grill or a trenz polished billet grille. anyone got sum close up pics of these, other then tha ones on tha sights?


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

old grill:









new grill:


----------



## japspec954 (Oct 4, 2005)

good shit, anyone else??????


----------

